# My Bike Pics.................



## hackbike 666 (3 Aug 2010)

I just noticed they are all gone.............


----------



## bauldbairn (3 Aug 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> I just noticed they are all gone.............



 ........there, there!!!!

Mine too!  

Noticed a couple of weeks ago though - just reposted them as they were on my PC.  

Hopefully you've still got yours.


----------



## HLaB (3 Aug 2010)

Oh you mean gone from your profile I think that's the same for everybody, you need to create a new gallery and upload the pics.


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2010)

If you need a copy of the pics let me know - I still have all the old data ...


----------



## theclaud (20 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> If you need a copy of the pics let me know - I still have all the old data ...



Sorry to be a pain - is this still an option? I think I had quite a few 2009 FNRttC pics on there. I was just looking for them on my PC without success...


----------



## Shaun (20 Jan 2011)

theclaud said:


> Sorry to be a pain - is this still an option? I think I had quite a few 2009 FNRttC pics on there. I was just looking for them on my PC without success...



I've still got the old database intact so it shouldn't be a problem - it'll take me a couple of days to get around to extracting them though as I've got quite a bit on at the mo.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> I've still got the old database intact so it shouldn't be a problem - it'll take me a couple of days to get around to extracting them though as I've got quite a bit on at the mo.



Thanks Shaun.


----------

